# 1502 rewrap



## Gummy (Feb 24, 2005)

I have a Lami 1502 that I want to rewrap as a spinner. Going to be using mono on a Diawa Emblem Pro 5000. Haven't built a spinner yet. Any hints/advice on guide sizes and spacing. Thanks


----------



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

i recently had a heaver built for a diawa emcast 6000 i used 40fuji as the biggest guide


----------



## Gummy (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks Jaron


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

If you're planning on wrapping it spining, give this a look:

http://www.rodbuilding.org/library/newguide.html

That's a decent guide to get started, but the New Concept placement system has just recently been revamped a bit. If you have access to someone with Rod Maker magazine, last month's issue has a great tutorial on placing spinning guides.


----------

